# post pictures of your petstore finds!!!!



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I would love to see pictures of everybodies petstore finds!! I know some petstores carry beautiful bettas and others don't so if you rescued a betta and nursed him/her back to health you can post here too!!! please post what store you bought your betta at!! I think getting to see eveybodies finds might brighten my day (I had a pretty terrible day)!!! 

LET THE POSTING COMMENCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

My favorite pet store fish....I love velvety red bettas and this boy caught my eye a few months back at Big Al's. His name is "Rojo" (pronounced Roho, Spanish for red). The picture doesn't do him justice.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

he is beautiful! I had a betta that was really red like that when I was eight!!!


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

This is Sir Fatticus II (named for a betta my bf had when he was younger) I found him at Petsmart shortly after my BF found my DT. 

Squishy was found at a locally owned pet store, although I did more rescuing him from my BF than I did from the store. :S


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! What handsome boys!!!


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

So is your crowntail, I've actually never seen a betta so red irl~


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Found this guy at petsmart. Sold him about 3 weeks ago though inorder to make space.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

All my bettas have been rescues - from walmart/Petco in Fairbanks, Alaska and Queensbury, NY

Sluggles - DECEMBER 2011- Fairbanks, Alaska
















A week later








TODAY









Lucy Stars - Petco, Queensbury NY

















Petco - NY









Ferb - walmart NY










Derpy RIP Petsmart - saratoga, NY









Mr Magic Mushrooms - Walmart, Fairbanks, Alaska









Cause he is so cute. He came from an Ebay seller









Crappy petshop in Aviation Mall - Queensbury, NY. They are so BAD, all employees work of commission and they charge you for the damn cup








I have more but not gonna post pics of 20 something bettas

guy in Avatar came from Walmart, Phinneas in my siggy came from petco. Both sluggles and Mr shrooms survived the winter drive out of Alaska to NY in 2012. Nothing lie holding fish in your lap for 3 weeks


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow.....great fish rescues! I love the one in your Avatar!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

All my males are from Petco. I bought one online that died and one from a LPS that died. Also my very first ever betta (from Petco) died at about 1 year old. I think Anderson (my avatar) is my most beautiful fish and quite healthy. I think my Petco is OK as far as betta conditions, could be better of course. I know what days they get their new ones in and if you get them while they're "fresh" I think your chances of keeping it a long time are good.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

They all are wonderful. <3


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

Pearl, I got him from petco not long ago.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got my boy, Lambert, from Petsmart last week. ^__^


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I also found this marble koi male who is suspected to be a pk. Only pk I've wver seen here. They don't even sell them, I bought him for $3 as a female.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's just a few of my 16 ps bettas. The first, Pandora, came from Pet World and sold simply as a female betta, I still don't know what kind she is (in Pandoras pictures you can see most of my other ladies as well. All VT's & all from Petco) ! Ra, my HMDT, came from Petco and my daughters Prometheus came from the same Pet World I found Pandora.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr Squiggles










Lemongrab


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mahsfish said:


> I also found this marble koi male who is suspected to be a pk. Only pk I've wver seen here. They don't even sell them, I bought him for $3 as a female.


I think he kinda looks like a roundtail but I'm not sure..


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright. I've got a few I'm going post.

Doctor Bruce Bubbles.
I got him in August 2011 as my dorm present. He was a Walmart fish (bought in Kentucky when I lived there).
View attachment 97129


Felix.
Bought from March 9th, 2013 from Petco.
He's a very happy, healthy boy.
View attachment 97137


Olly "Gaylord" Francis.
Bought on Jan. 24, 2013 from my current local Walmart. 
Sadly he only lived for four days as he apparently had Columnaris.
View attachment 97145


Ozwald Gibson Radnor.
Purchased on Feb. 1st, 2013 from my local Petco.
He's a very happy, healthy boy.
View attachment 97153


Pascal.
Purchased on Feb. 28th, 2013, but he sadly had to be put down on March 3rd as he kept flipping onto his back and couldn't swim properly. He was purchased from my local Walmart. 
View attachment 97161


Professor Patrick Star.
Purchased him in 2011 when I lived in Kentucky. He was a dorm buddy and my first Crowntail. He was also a Walmart boy.
View attachment 97169


Sally Mae.
Sally was my first female. She was from Kentucky at the same Walmart (the same Walmart as Patrick and Bruce). She was placed in a cup with a male who continuously attacked her. 
View attachment 97177


I only have two Bettas currently, Ozwald and Felix (shown above).


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Gossamer Petco

His first night after a water change in the cup:

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=5986&pictureid=43817

After a few days
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=5986&pictureid=38194

After maybe a couple of weeks:
http://youtu.be/k9ubERT3VCU


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

jadaBlu your guy is gorgeous!


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

This is Sunshine 3 months after taking her home from Petsmart!!! She is super beautiful, isn't she? She is a little washed out (just plopped her into a cup with the net during a WC), but she is really beautiful! 

The second picture was taken a few weeks ago, much better color. I like the picture I took today in the cup because you can see her blue eyes!


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Smokey:









Nameless for now:









Amethyst:


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

My best petstore find was my little black hm girl. 
The petshop assistant looked quite surprised that I wanted the ugly brown one instead of all the bright red vt girls she was with









And Edgar who was my second ever Betta and also the first one I successfully bred









And this guy who was sold as a female so I nabbed him up. Hes the great anscestor of all my fish I have today.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Is the last blue guy a spade? Or a young vt?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Hes a traditonal pk. They can sometimes have spade shaped tails


----------

